# Scottish Reptile Clubs



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

As above am trying to find out if there are any Reptile Clubs in Central Scotland, so for I've found Forth Valley Reptile Club in Alloa, am wondering if anyone on here would have any contact details for them as would be interested in joining, also of any other Reptile Clubs in the area.

Thanks


----------



## SCOTLANDUKBOA (Nov 30, 2006)

*Livingston*

I used to attend a reptile club in livingston many moons ago when there were people like bob simpson were at it and a few breeders of corns etc from glasgow and surrounding areas. There would be a good few people speaking about things etc and it was good to meet other people in the hobby for a chat etc.

I would love to know if was still on, they used to hold their meetings on a sunday at a local school within livingston

linda : victory:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

SCOTLANDUKBOA said:


> I used to attend a reptile club in livingston many moons ago when there were people like bob simpson were at it and a few breeders of corns etc from glasgow and surrounding areas. There would be a good few people speaking about things etc and it was good to meet other people in the hobby for a chat etc.
> 
> I would love to know if was still on, they used to hold their meetings on a sunday at a local school within livingston
> 
> linda : victory:


I've only been keeping snakes for a year and would be quite interested in joining any local clubs.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

You can email the club for updates: [email protected] and/or add the Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/forth.reptile


Would definately recommend coming along : victory:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

daftlassieEmma said:


> You can email the club for updates: [email protected] and/or add the Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/forth.reptile
> 
> 
> Would definately recommend coming along : victory:


Cheers for that Emma I'll defo be emailing them.

Thank you


----------

